# Maven Subversion



## larlibu (9. Feb 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe mal eine Frage zu Maven-Projekten die ins SVN eingechecked werden.
Sollen die mittels eclipse:eclipse erzeugten Projektdateien .project und .classpath mit ins SVN eingechecked werden oder nicht?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

larlibu


----------



## maki (9. Feb 2010)

Nein. weder .claspath, noch .project und schon gar nicht .settings.

MIt eclipse:eclipse arbeitet man übrigens nicht mehr, ist doch ganz schön umständlich da die Kommandozeile zu nutzen, nimm m2eclipse.


----------



## larlibu (9. Feb 2010)

Hallo Maki,
kannst du mir bitte noch erklären, warum die Sachen nicht mit ins SVN gehören?

Vielen Dank
larlibu


----------



## byte (9. Feb 2010)

Das kann man so und so sehen. Wenn Du weisst, dass alle im Team Eclipse benutzen, dann kannst Du das auch ruhig mit einchecken. Damit kann man dann sicherstellen, dass alle die gleichen Projektspezifischen Eclipse Einstellungen benutzen.

Probleme könnte es geben, wenn man den Code mit einer anderen IDE auscheckt, die nix mit diesen Dateien anfangen können. Sollte aber idR kein Problem sein.


----------



## maki (9. Feb 2010)

Sowohl mit eclipse:eclipse als auch mit dem m2eclipse Plugin werden diese Dateien erzeugt(!), sind also keine Sourcen.
Sie einzuchecken kann höchstens zu Problemen führen, wenn man nähmlich uralte Versionen davon im Repo hat, oder "nur" SVN Konflikte.


----------



## larlibu (9. Feb 2010)

das hilft mir schon einmal weiter!
Vielen Dank euch beiden

larlibu


----------

